# Homemade Paracord Slings



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

I decided to try my hand at some custom paracord slings. I have made one more but I didn't get any pics of it yet. They are all adjustable to fit any gun I have. My favorite so far is the digital camo one with od nylon strap. Let me know your thoughts or any improvements you think I could make. I use the "gap" in the strap to hold the strap when I have to do some steep inclines or rough terrain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work ! Are you gonna sell these ?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking slings. Good idea making them adjustable.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

No plans to sell any atleast not yet. I want to make a few more for myself and really get design/length of strap down.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those look great. I bet they're pretty much indestructible too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking slings, I would hate to tear one apart for the paracord if I needed it!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Now those are some nice Slings------I'll take a white one when your ready to sell--------------sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

cool concept on the desgin!! how much para cord in each sling?


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hard to figure out exactly since I have had a lot of waste trying to figure out right lengths, but I would say right around 100'.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes some nice work there.


----------



## GARY T (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool design, glad to see the adjustable length. That would come in very handy when switching between my shotgun to rifle.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those look great !


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of the compliments everyone, Jonbnks that's exactly why I made them adjustable so one sling can fit just about any gun.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

a guy down the road from me makes similar slings and anything else he can think of out of paracord...they will last a long time.....

they look great man.....start selling and youll b busy just with this sight for some time..

good luck awprint:


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

I am currently on vacation so unable to make slings. I am hoping to make a couple when i get back and sell them. I am hoping to sell them to get reviews about them and improve the product. If anyone knows a good place to get sling swivels for a good price please let me know so i can keep price as low as possible. I would also like to make a donation to site as it has been very informative for me. Thank you everyone.


-nick


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have made some of them and done not only a king cobra but, a mother of all king cobras. I went half the lenght in a third row and it really adds to the amount of cord you can use. Mine are not ajustable as yours are so I run into a size problem. Yours look greate.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck finding swivels for less than $8 - $9 a set. I found some for less but it took 2 months to get here. I won't be shopping there again.


----------

